# Forum for homebrew worlds?



## Jürgen Hubert (May 10, 2006)

One of the posters in this thread suggested that since so many people have homebrew campaign settings that they wish to discuss, creating a forum explicity to discuss them would make sense.

I think that this is a great idea! But what do others think about it?


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

Probably belongs in either house rules or general discussion.  I know a lot of homebrew worlds that have ended up in the House Rules sections, and that seems about right.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (May 10, 2006)

I dunno - often people don't want to discuss the rules, but the _setting_.

And I think that having a sub-forum dedicated to homebrew worlds would allow for some more focused and lengthy discussion, since such threads often tend to vanish rather fast from the General front page...


----------



## Dog Moon (May 10, 2006)

House rules seems like a poor name for the forum because it's basically about homebrewn stuff, where people post what they've created and ask for feedback.

Homebrewn worlds could go there, but a new forum for them could be interesting/useful.  It's hard to say how much traffic it might get, but it would certainly be cool to have one to see how popular it becomes.

Would it take much work to create an additional forum?


----------



## Nyaricus (May 10, 2006)

Personally, I'd love to see this, if it wouldn't be too much of a pain.

I am not sure where it threads like these could go as of now - in General threads get bumped off rather quickly and it doesn't seem to be the right place to be chatting about you homebrew - that's not quite "general" enough. House Rules isn't the right place becasue we are talking about the setting and not the rules therein (well, we could be but there is a distinct line there). Finally StoryHour doesn't seem right either, because a lot of the stuff about Homebrews would be about metaplots and the like, whereas Storyhours are more "this little corner of the universe" sort of deal.

I think there's room for it, I really do.


----------



## hong (May 10, 2006)

There was actually a Plots & Places forum a while back. It saw very little traffic, so it got merged back into General. The problem seems to be that people are always happy to talk about their world, but not so much about other people's worlds.


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2006)

Generally, if you segregate a topic to it's own forum, traffic on the topic _drops_, because people have to go out of their way to find it.  If there isn't a whole lot of traffic on the topic already, a new forum will tend to quash discussion.


----------



## Ilium (May 10, 2006)

How about a category (like "Request" on this thread).  We could have a "Worldbuilding" category or something in the House Rules forum.  That way you could sort/filter by it, but still catch the larger audience.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

As Hong said, we had one, which was called "Plots & Places".  It was removed because nobody used it.

I'll tell you what I'd love to see - and this is maybe a bit more ambitious than is possible right now - is not a forum for such things, but some kind of "system" tailored for the display and presentation of homebrew worlds.

Having said that, there are a million things I'd love to see, but I doubt many of them will see the light of day.  The old rules database was a great idea, but there were implementation problems on the legal side.


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> How about a category (like "Request" on this thread).  We could have a "Worldbuilding" category or something in the House Rules forum.  That way you could sort/filter by it, but still catch the larger audience.




That's not a bad idea.  Though I'd note that "display and discuss my particular homebrew" and "general worldbuilding discussion" are not at all the same thing.


----------



## rln (May 10, 2006)

I, personally, loved "Plots & Places" for the high Signal/Noise-ratio. It contained lots of useful information that inspired me for my own games. When it got merged back, I had to sift through tons of posts, and I soon stopped reading the enworld forums altogether. I only came back when I discovered Living ENWorld PbP.


----------



## Aaron L (May 11, 2006)

I never saw plots and places 

Guess I should look at other forums than General more often.


----------



## hong (May 11, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what I'd love to see - and this is maybe a bit more ambitious than is possible right now - is not a forum for such things, but some kind of "system" tailored for the display and presentation of homebrew worlds.




Universal Planetary Profile, anyone?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 11, 2006)

I miss Plots & Places.  There's nowhere on the site where you can have that kind of discussion now - it just flies off the front page way too fast.  Some kind of combo of plots and places and a homebrew forum would be cool.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (May 17, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> I miss Plots & Places.  There's nowhere on the site where you can have that kind of discussion now - it just flies off the front page way too fast.  Some kind of combo of plots and places and a homebrew forum would be cool.




Oh well. Looks like we won't get it back again...


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2006)

Not as its own unique forum, at least. Folks don't seem to remember now, but threads would sit there moribund for weeks because very few people ever visited. 

Just thinking out loud, a slower moving forum like Rogue's Gallery isn't necessarily a horrible place for such threads. They'll still get very little notice, though. We'll give it some thought, though I wouldn't expect an immediate change.


----------



## el-remmen (May 17, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what I'd love to see - and this is maybe a bit more ambitious than is possible right now - is not a forum for such things, but some kind of "system" tailored for the display and presentation of homebrew worlds.





Like hosting wikis?


----------



## el-remmen (May 17, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud, a slower moving forum like Rogue's Gallery isn't necessarily a horrible place for such threads. They'll still get very little notice, though. We'll give it some thought, though I wouldn't expect an immediate change.




How about renaming it "Plot, Places & People"?


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> How about renaming it "Plot, Places & People"?




That might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (May 18, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> That might not be a bad idea.




Seconded. That would really help...


----------

